# Vektor Logo nachbauen



## wodi (16. August 2007)

Hallo ich habe jetzt die ganzen beiträge durch gesucht. Aber ich kann das Thema nicht finden.
Ich habe vor kurzem mall gesehen das es schon mall zu sprache kamm. #
Also ich will sowas ähnliches machen. Wie stelle ich das an?
ich habe Photoshop.Geht das dammit?


----------



## Ma Bu (16. August 2007)

Puh, da hast Du dir zum Anfangen ja schwierige Logos ausgesucht. 
Vektorisieren kannst du sie, indem du die einzelnen Flächen auswählst, unter "Pfade" einen Arbeitspfad erstellen lässt und sie unter "Datei-Exportieren-Pfade->Illustrator" als Vektordateien exportierst.
Dann brauchst du allerdings wieder ein vektororientiertes Programm, wie z.B. Illustrator oder Freehand (Indesign), um diese Vektormasken übereinander zu setzen und wieder einzufärben.
LG
Martina


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. August 2007)

Für solche Zwecke verwendet man eigentlich Pinsel/Brushes welche solche Schnörkelformen haben. 


Alex


----------



## wodi (17. August 2007)

Danke für die Antworten.
Also wen ich euch richtig verstehe kannich das mit Photoshop vergessen sowas hin zu bekommen?

Brauche ich dafür illustrator oder?


----------



## maeTimmae (17. August 2007)

Sowas kannst du auch relativ simpel in Photoshop erledigen. Zwar ist der Adobe Illustrator das mitunter beste Programm, wenn es um Vektorgrafiken geht, aber auch recht kompliziert zu handhaben.
Konzentrierst du dich mehr auf sogenannte Vexels (Vectors & Pixels), bietet sich Photoshop an. Die von dir oben angefügten Grafiken sind auch leichter als Vexels zu realisieren als komplette Vektorgrafiken im Illustrator, da viele kleine Grunge- und Spritz-Effekte eingebaut wurden. Am besten verfährst du, in dem du zuerst bei den groben Formen im Hintergrund beginnst und einzelne Vektorebenenmasken anlegst für die Hintergrundebenen (zB die Palme, Sonne und grüne Spritzer im ersten Beispiel). Anschließend kannst du auf zB deviantart.com (Ich mag die Seite nicht - hat aber doch ganz gute Brushsets, wenn du keine eigenen erstellen willst oder kannst  ) Brushes runterladen und diese für weitere Effekte verwenden - Die Kringel zB kannst du noch selbst anlegen, darüber kannst du eine Ebenenmaske legen und mit ein paar sprizigen Pinselspitzen eine Maske auftupfen um den Grungeeffekt zu erzielen. Die Blätter gibt es eventuell schon als mitgelieferte Vektorform - Einfach mal in den Vektorformen auf "individuell" (oder wie es sich nennt) wechseln und durchscrollen 

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, wenn ich dir sage, dass sowas, bis auf Probleme mit dem Arbeitsspeicher, ganz gut auch via Photoshop zu erledigen ist, sobald man sich eingearbeitet hat in die Methoden.


----------



## wodi (17. August 2007)

Also wen ich dich jetzt nicht Falsch verstanden habe würdest du des ales mit PS machen und nicht unbedingt zu Illus.... wechseln?

Obwohl ich viele dinge gesehen hab wo mit dem doch viel schneller und einfacher geht.
Ja die bedingung ist nicht so simpel aber ich weis auch nicht.
Würdest du ein Grafick Panel empfählen für solche arbeiten?


----------



## maeTimmae (17. August 2007)

Bei Vektorpfaden denke ich, ist die gute, alte Maus besser - Habe selbst ein Penboard und find es wirklich klasse zum Brushen, aber beim erstellen von Pfaden komm ich einfach nicht klar - Die ganze Handhabung ist doch wesentlich komplizierter.

Vorausgesetzt, du benötigst keine Ultra-Highresolution Resultate, würde ich dir erstmal empfehlen, mit Photoshop anzufangen. Kleine Krümel im Illustrator sind ne  Arbeit und lassen sich leichter mit (pixelbasierenden) Pinselspitzen in Photoshop leichter realisieren. Des Weiteren hat Photoshop solche tollen Ebenenmasken, die ich bisher im Illustrator nicht gesehen hab (Gut zur Nachkorrektur im Pixelbereich, und eben für solche kleinen Spielereien mit ausgeschnittenen Spritzern, etc).

Letztendlich ist es ne Gewissens- und Gewohnheitsfrage, was du wie machst. Sowohl Photoshop als auch der Illustrator als auch Freehand haben ihre Vorteile und Mäkel. Ich mache es für mich immer mit dem Try once, guess best Verfahren geregelt: Was mir zuerst besser gefällt, wird als vorerst "besseres" Werkzeug betitelt und genutzt. Das heißt, auch du solltest eventuell einfach mal ansatzweise versuchen, was in PS und im Illustrator zu machen und dann entscheiden, womit du besser zurecht kommst.

Vom Grafikpanel würd ich in dem Bereich aber dann doch generell abraten, denn du brauchst keine Druckintensitätsdifferenzierung und auch keine Freehand-Effekte, es sei denn, du zeichnest mit den Pinselspitzen im Illustrator ein paar mehr Linien.


----------



## wodi (17. August 2007)

Danke 

Ich habe halt mit Photoshop ein wenig mehr erfahrung  wie ez mit ILLustrator.
Aber ich werd mal Testen was mir besser liegt.
Was mich halt an Photoshop aufregt ist das wen ich die pfade ziehe das man die erst am ende dicker oder farbig machen kann und das gefält mir net so.

Aber vieleicht geht das ja auch irgent wie anderst?


----------



## Boromir (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt eine Schriftart "Helena Demoversion" ich weiß garnicht mehr wo ich die mal herbekommen habe. Dort hat jeder Buchstabe schöne verspielte Schnörkel, da kann man was draus machen.
Hänge mal ein Bild an.

Boromir


----------



## maeTimmae (17. August 2007)

Ich arbeite meist mit Pfaden, indem ich zuerst eine Ebene anlege und dann ne Vektormaske drüberhaue, auf der ich dann die Pfade erstelle. Wenn du zuvor die Ebene mit Farbe gefüllt hast, kannst du sogar beim Erstellen des Pfades gucken, wie die sichtbare Fläche wirkt. Des Weiteren kannst du mit den Pfadtools auch während des Erstellens eines Pfads die Punkte verschieben und die Vektoren anpassen - Zumindest ging das damals in PS7 und jetzt noch in CS2.
Meshes wirst du zwar in Photoshop vermissen, aber die brauchst du auch nicht für plane Flächen ^^


----------



## wodi (17. August 2007)

Danke erst mall schauma mall was sich ergibt.
Besorg mir erst mall die Programme und dann sehma weiter.
 Mfg


----------



## Pyromanic (17. August 2007)

Hallo wodi,

du kannst solche Muster ohne Probleme mit Photoshop erstellen 
Wie oben schon erwähnt brauchst du dazu das Pfadwerkzeug (in der Werkzeugleiste ganz links, das 9. von oben). Damit kannst du um die einzelnen Formen Pfade legen. Wenn du *einen* Pfad erstellt hast, dann kannst du rechts in dem Fenster in dem die Ebenen drin sind, oben in der Kartei auf *"Pfade"* klicken. Da hast du dann deinen *ersten* Pfad, der heißt *"Arbeitspfad"*. Wenn du mit dem zufrieden bist, dann machst du einen Doppelklick auf die Pfadebene* "Arbeitspfad"*. Jetzt frägt dich Photoshop wie der Pfad heißen soll z.B. Pad 1.
Jetzt kannst du zurück zur Kartei *"Ebene"* und kannst einen neuen Pfad erstellen - ohne Angst zu haben, dass dein anderer Pfad verloren geht. Mit deinem zweiten Pfad machst du dann des selbe wie mit dem ersten und so weiter.
Einfärben kannst du sie auch ganz leicht. Du gehst wieder in die Kartei *"Pfade"* und klickst auf die gewünschte Pfadebene und *gleichzeitig* drückst du STRG. Dann wählt Photoshop automatisch den Pfad aus. Du wechselst nun wieder zur Kartei "Ebenen" und wählst die Ebene aus, in der du das Muster gerne farbig hättest und füllst es mit dem Farbeimer oder Verlauf etc. Ich würde dir empfehlen jeden Pfad, den du mit Farbe versehen willst auf eine neue Ebene zu machen. So kannst du die Ebenen übereinander schieben und entscheiden was im Vordergrund sein soll und was dahinter. 

Viel Spaß damit,
Liebe Grüße,
Pyromanic :suspekt:

P.S. Das ganze kannst du dann als .eps abspeichern, so frägt dich Photoshop jedesmal aufs Neue wie groß und in welcher Auflösung du die Datei haben möchtest. Also im Prinzip Vektorisiert im Übertragenen Sinne


----------



## Blackbird (23. August 2007)

Versuche es doch mal mit der Freeware  INKSCAPE ein tolles Programm gerade zur Erstellung von Vektorgrafiken- try out!


----------

